# fall salmon outing on the ausable? anyone interested??



## FishCrazyArcher (Jan 27, 2005)

fall salmon outing on the ausable river or maybe a peir outing? hows that sound. i remember there was going to be a spring steelhead outing but it never happend . maybe this will work out. any one interested?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Have never fished up that way would be interested.......will see what date is put out there and may give it a try.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Possibility, depending on the date, of course. What date did you have in mind?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm game. Just decide if it's gonna be the river or the pier, and the date.


----------



## FishCrazyArcher (Jan 27, 2005)

im thinking it might be better to do it on ther river...but i dont realy know when things might heat up on the river. any any one think of a good date? weekend would be best


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sable has the best river numbers from about Oct. 10-20, then they seem to start thinning, there's always a late push, with fish in the river into early Dec. So, I'd say mid-October, I believe the best weekend for numbers would the 15-16, but the next week could be good also.


----------



## steelymike (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm in, let's make a date and I'll be there


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

Our group outing has been planned for the week of Oct 13 through Oct 21 which has been the peak of the salmon run in the past years. We bird hunt and fish every day for 10 days. At that time of year the only thing hitting off the pier is lake trout with a steely possible. The river has the fish on the beds and can be good, last year sucked but we had a couple of days of limits on fish. The woodcock seemed to be peaking in the migration flight with pushing 50 birds a day into the air by 3 of us last year. We have a cabin in the area and can and do fish it regularly with this date being good for river fishing if possible.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

What's the date?????


----------

